# Cohutta WMA October 2013



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, our early hunt has come and gone, and it seems it was either feast or famine. The hunters who were able to find the few White Oaks that are dropping for the most part were seeing bears. The total harvest is gonna end up somewhere around 25, with the largest I heard of was a live weight around 150. I had a Farmer and his 6 year old son come down from Western Kentucky, and until this hunt, they had never seen a black bear. Between myself, Joey Bartenfield, and our guest from KY we saw a total of 12 bears, and killed two. Mine was a male with a live weight around 140#, and our friend from KY killed a female in the 130# range. On the first morning of the hunt, Joey had a legal bear at 60 yards up a White Oak tree, and chose to shoot a black coyote instead. It was a great week with friends and family, and by the look on Gentry's (the 6 year old) face, I think we made a friend for life. Enjoy the pics....


I also tried out my new Millennium Tree Seat, and while Im a big fan of the Hammock Seat, I think I like the Millennium slightly better.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 13, 2013)

Very nice. I'm also a fan of the Tree Seat, I've been using one for 3 years. I'm just now trying the hammock seat this year, and the jury is still out.


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 13, 2013)

Great photos.....thanks for posting....looks like ya'll had a good week....any word on the buck and hog count?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice bear.

I like the hammock seat on flat-ish ground but on a hill side not so much.  Might have to try a millennium.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 14, 2013)

GREAT pics!  Im gonna get one of those seats...  I know it would be great in the swamps I hunt where it seems the higher I climb the less I see.  I some times just lean on a tree Turkey Hunting style.

Sounds like I need a guided trip with WhiteTailFreak!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 14, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> GREAT pics!  Im gonna get one of those seats...  I know it would be great in the swamps I hunt where it seems the higher I climb the less I see.  I some times just lean on a tree Turkey Hunting style.
> 
> Sounds like I need a guided trip with WhiteTailFreak!



I was impressed with the seat, but they are a bit pricey. I paid right at $80 with shipping and tax.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats on the hunt and great memories! If you were going to be walking several miles with a pack to hunt and planned on sitting all day Which seat would you prefer as far as comfort and ease of packing in?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 14, 2013)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Congrats on the hunt and great memories! If you were going to be walking several miles with a pack to hunt and planned on sitting all day Which seat would you prefer as far as comfort and ease of packing in?



The Hammock is a bit lighter, but the Millennium is only 4 lbs, and packs very well. The Millennium to me is more comfortable, so I would give it a slight edge. Of course this is only my humble opinion.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 14, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nice bear.
> 
> I like the hammock seat on flat-ish ground but on a hill side not so much.  Might have to try a millennium.



I agree. I have issues bottoming out on the stabilizing bar on uneven ground.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 14, 2013)

I may give it a try. I was about to order a hammock seat yesterday but got side tracked and didn't.  Think ill try the mill seat. I have a summit trophy chair that I used once but didn't care for it.


----------



## swwifty (Oct 14, 2013)

By weight alone I think the hammock seat is a winner. That is based upon the fact that it is 50% lighter, and being a backpack hunter I need to go in as light as possible because I plan on coming out heavy!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats man.  Nice bears!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 15, 2013)

*Judging bear at a distance*

Small ears = large bear. 
Large ears = small bear.
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2013)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Small ears = large bear.
> Large ears = small bear.
> I hope this is helpful.



All ears = 26 pounds.   


Still can't believe someone shot one that small.   I am surprised it wasn't attached to momma.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 15, 2013)

Millennium seat for <$60.00.  

http://www.eders.com/product.php?productid=171523&gclid=CNzGvoetmroCFepFMgodezsAIA


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 15, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> I was impressed with the seat, but they are a bit pricey. I paid right at $80 with shipping and tax.



I just posted the above link to the Tree Seat, but I just realized that with sales tax plus shipping, it would be pushing $80.00.  But hey, if it is comfortable and I can sit in it for 6+ hours comfortably, then it is worth every red cent. I'd rather pay $80.00 for a go-anywhere 4lb seat than a $250.00 25lb climber.  My pack is heavy enough without the weight of a climber or a hang-on attached.


----------



## deadend (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats on the continued success!  Tippin' my hat to you again and thumbs up brother!  

Agreed on the Millenium seat. I've got it and the hammock and I don't mind lugging the extra lbs because I fully believe if you're over 200lbs the hammock is outgunned.  I've tried to like it for three years now and after putting over 100 butt hours in the hammock I cannot warm to it for any sit over two hours due to the way it cuts into my thighs. The Millenium is all day comfort especially with the chill pad.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 16, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> I just posted the above link to the Tree Seat, but I just realized that with sales tax plus shipping, it would be pushing $80.00.  But hey, if it is comfortable and I can sit in it for 6+ hours comfortably, then it is worth every red cent. I'd rather pay $80.00 for a go-anywhere 4lb seat than a $250.00 25lb climber.  My pack is heavy enough without the weight of a climber or a hang-on attached.



Also sold through Amazon and under "More buying choices" it's $69.04 with free shipping and no tax from Best Service Stores.

http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Solut...nnium+M300+Tree+Seat,+20"x17",+4lbs,+Aluminum


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 16, 2013)

I weigh 230 lbs and have sat in my hammock seat for 12 hour stints without discomfort.  If you're having issues with it you should spend some time playing with it while not in hunting mode and figure out the best height for your build so you know how to set it up properly when it counts.  If it's cutting off circulation in your legs you have the whole thing too high off the ground and probably the riser pole as well...It's not meant to comfortably support your entire body weight like a hammock you would lie down in and you'd have the same issue with any chair if your feet were not supporting the weight of your legs...imagine trying to sit for any amount of time in a chair where your feet just barely touched the ground at the tips of your toes.  

I actually prefer the hammock seat for setting up on steep slopes b/c you can lower it as far on the tree as necessary and it feels like you're on level ground.  The buck in my avatar was shot from my hammock seat on a steep slope...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=652727

Another reason I prefer the hammock seat is b/c you can swivel on it and cover a full 360 degrees (unless it's just a massive tree) without having to get up...that minimized movement can make the difference between success and failure in the event that them irrational critters don't follow our plan for them to come in right in front of us and stop at 30 yds for a nice clean broadside...


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm definitely going to be scouting at Cohutta for next season!  Awesome bears and coyote!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 16, 2013)

deadend said:


> Congrats on the continued success!  Tippin' my hat to you again and thumbs up brother!
> 
> Agreed on the Millenium seat. I've got it and the hammock and I don't mind lugging the extra lbs because I fully believe if you're over 200lbs the hammock is outgunned.  I've tried to like it for three years now and after putting over 100 butt hours in the hammock I cannot warm to it for any sit over two hours due to the way it cuts into my thighs. The Millenium is all day comfort especially with the chill pad.



Thanks for the kind words. Did you make it up for the hunt?


----------



## booger branch benelli (Oct 16, 2013)

First let me congratulate you on a good mtn bear.

I have sat in a mulenium lock on with the same seat and you could sit all day easy.  But when i have my hammock seat set right it is just as compfortable.  When i have mine set to high it does pinch my legs.  I love the hammock on a steep slope.  I leave the leg all the way in and flatten out a plave to rest my feet by kicking my heels in.


----------



## deadend (Oct 17, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Did you make it up for the hunt?



Nope was gearing up for Colorado. 3/4 of the way there now.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Oct 17, 2013)

I wonder where the big bears were on this hunt i cant beleave cohutta didnt break 200 lbs


----------



## Timber1 (Oct 18, 2013)

There are still some big ones around. But like other game animals when hunting pressure increases they don't live long enough to get big. I've seen 2 in the last couple of years that I believe went around 400 lbs. One was on the back side of Little Bald Mountain about halfway to the Conasauga.  The other was way out Rice Camp Trail almost to Jacks. I was scouting before turkey season without any firearms when I surprised that one. He huffed at me a couple times, then ran off. I always carry when scouting now. I could not imagine dragging a 200 lb. or bigger bear out of either place. I killed one on Cohutta several years ago that dressed 249 lbs. less than half mile from the road and swore I'd never do it again.


----------



## swwifty (Oct 18, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> There are still some big ones around. But like other game animals when hunting pressure increases they don't live long enough to get big. I've seen 2 in the last couple of years that I believe went around 400 lbs. One was on the back side of Little Bald Mountain about halfway to the Conasauga.  The other was way out Rice Camp Trail almost to Jacks. I was scouting before turkey season without any firearms when I surprised that one. He huffed at me a couple times, then ran off. I always carry when scouting now. I could not imagine dragging a 200 lb. or bigger bear out of either place. I killed one on Cohutta several years ago that dressed 249 lbs. less than half mile from the road and swore I'd never do it again.



Interesting.

I saw earlier this year, what I believe to have been at least a 400lb bear, near the intersection of Panther creek trail and east cow pen trail. Needless to say, I was glad I had my shotgun with me. We surprised him at about 15 yards!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is a grown one from back in Sept. He was lovin the muscadines.


----------

